# Octopus



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

Cooked up a few octopus for the 1st time yesterday. I have been want to try it but had heard they were very difficult to cook properly. This was one of the easiest seafood dishes I have made and will do this many more times, hopefully with ones I catch myself. The cleaning was a bit of a pain but with no bones much easier than some fish. Once the beak and insides are off a quick rinse in the sink, then into a pot with vinegar, wine, and garlic. Slow boil for 20-30 minutes, test with a fork, goes in easy it is done. Lay them out on the cutting board to cool for 5 minutes then into a bowl with oil, lemon juice, oregano, and vinegar. Shake them up in the bowl and pull a tentacle off, pop on a chip and enjoy. I wish I had taken pics but they went to fast to get the phone out to snap a few. Where can I catch a a few on a regular basis in VA or NC? By the way my 2 year old son loved them, thought they were purple candy.


----------

